

The Great German Energy Experiment - mjbellantoni
http://www.technologyreview.com/featured-story/428145/the-great-german-energy-experiment/

======
tokenadult
Previous discussion with almost 200 comments:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4130949>

